
Show HN: DiagramJS – Create beautiful node diagrams and graph in JavaScript/TS - aexol
https://github.com/graphql-editor/diagram
======
artur_makly
congrats on the launch.

a small UX suggest, after I register and ready to start a new project, the
form is requiring me to enter a Namespace.. but when I click to create one, I
get your modal pricing roadblock.

Perhaps it's better to just allow users to go through a frictionless new
project flow?

